# Triplete Milan 1989/90 vs triplete inter 2009/10



## carlosbacca (29 Dicembre 2015)

seguendo varie emittenti televisive locali si sente spesso discutere gli opinionisti sui triplete e TUTTI mettono a confronto il triplete dell'inter di mourinho 09/10 coppa italia, camp. e CL con il triplete del milan di capello 93/94 supercoppa ita, CL e camp.

premettendo che giustamente il triplete va inteso nell'anno calcistico (ovvero ad esempio 2009/2010 o 1993/1994 e non nell'anno solare tipo 2008 oppure 2011 etc... il vero triplete che andrebbe paragonato è il seguente ovvero quello della stagione calcistica 1989/1990 del Milan con il triplete dell'inter 2009/2010 ed è quello che ho spiegato agli amici interisti e loro hanno capito dandomi ragione ma mai e dico MAI ho sentito parlare e confrontare questi 2 tripleti in TV....PERCHè secondo voi???
il confronto su quale sia il più PRESTIGIOSO a detta anche degli interisti è eloquente

eccoli in dettaglio:

INTER TRIPLETE 2009/2010
-CAMPIONATO classifica finale: INTER 82, ROMA 80, MILAN 70 etc...
-COPPA ITALIA finale: INTER-ROMA 1-0
-CHAMPIONS LEAGUE finale: INTER-BAYERN 2-0

vs MILAN TRIPLETE 1989/1990
-SUPERCOPPA EUROPEA finale: andata BARCELLONA-MILAN 1-1 ritorno MILAN-BARCELLONA 1-0
-COPPA INTERCONTINENTALE finale: MILAN-A.NACIONAL de MEDELLIN 1-0
-COPPA DEI CAMPIONI finale: MILAN-BENFICA 1-0

cioè vale più un TRIPLETE campionato, coppa italia. champions league
oppure un TRIPLETE coppa campioni, coppa intercontinentale, supercoppa europea?

ripeto triplete va inteso cosi nell'anno calcistico e non nell'anno solare

su quello che vale di più io non ho dubbi non c'è paragone IL NOSTRO TUTTA LA VITA eppure nessuno in tv ne parla di questa cosa!!!
che ne pensate????


----------



## Gas (29 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me, la vittoria del campionato e della CL sono fondamentali per dare prestigio al successo.
Quindi, purtroppo, per me vale più un triplete come quello dell' Inter.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me, la vittoria del campionato e della CL sono fondamentali per dare prestigio al successo.
> Quindi, purtroppo, per me vale più un triplete come quello dell' Inter.



Idem, cioè il campionato è molto più dispendioso di una finale/supercoppa.


----------



## TheZio (29 Dicembre 2015)

carlosbacca ha scritto:


> seguendo varie emittenti televisive locali si sente spesso discutere gli opinionisti sui triplete e TUTTI mettono a confronto il triplete dell'inter di mourinho 09/10 coppa italia, camp. e CL con il triplete del milan di capello 93/94 supercoppa ita, CL e camp.
> 
> premettendo che giustamente il triplete va inteso nell'anno calcistico (ovvero ad esempio 2009/2010 o 1993/1994 e non nell'anno solare tipo 2008 oppure 2011 etc... il vero triplete che andrebbe paragonato è il seguente ovvero quello della stagione calcistica 1989/1990 del Milan con il triplete dell'inter 2009/2010 ed è quello che ho spiegato agli amici interisti e loro hanno capito dandomi ragione ma mai e dico MAI ho sentito parlare e confrontare questi 2 tripleti in TV....PERCHè secondo voi???
> il confronto su quale sia il più PRESTIGIOSO a detta anche degli interisti è eloquente
> ...



Guarda io più che un triplete o l'altro dico che le squadre vanno analizzate in un periodo più ampio. L'Inter ha avuto un solo anno di exploit (escludo la serie A, perchè dopo calciopoli non può fare testo), quindi è si un'ottima squadra, ma non una squadra da leggenda. Gli anni precedenti e successivi alla vittoria, se non ricordo male, hanno portato un solo eloquente quarto di finale altrimenti sempre eliminati agli ottavi.
I vari Milan di Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti, hanno creato cicli vincenti, i quali, secondo me, sono molto più importanti e "goduriosi" di un solo anno di vittorie..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2015)

Il vero triplete è vincere nella stessa stagione Champions, Supercoppa europea e Intercontinentale, 

il resto sono solo imitazioni soprattutto se si mettono in mezzo le coppette italiane.


----------



## Snake (29 Dicembre 2015)

direi di no, non si possono paragonare gare secche con competizioni che durano un'annata intera e che fanno poi parte della stessa stagione.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Dicembre 2015)

di cosa devono parlare? 38 partite di campionato contro un paio di trofei per intrattenere il pubblico l'estate? Le partite secche non mi sembrano sto vanto per quanto sia importante vincerli (vero Costacurta?)
Il triplete dell'Inter vale di più ma i due organici e quello che significano per la storia di questo sport, non sono minimamente comparabili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Quel triplete dell'89/90 non ha senso, non esiste proprio..

Il triplete è da sempre la vittoria *nella sessa stagione calcistica* (che va di solito da Agosto a Giugno dell'anno dopo) delle tre massime manifestazioni di durata a cui un club può partecipare (ecco perché ad esempio una vittoria di campionato+coppa italia+europa League non sarebbe un vero triplete)...

Contare le vittorie delle supercoppe/mondiali è fuorviante, non ha senso perché sono trofei a cui si accede per vittorie dell'anno precedente, e si giocano in una singola gara soprattutto..

Che poi anche il prestigio stesso del trofeo la dice lunga, la Supercoppa Europea è una coppa di serie B per me ripetto al campionato e alla champions


----------



## neversayconte (29 Dicembre 2015)

Vincere la coppa italia è più difficile e impegnativo di una supercoppa italiana. E poi quoto milanforever 26.

campionato+coppa italia+ europa League è il Tripletino.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Dicembre 2015)

La convenzione vuole che il triplete (termine odioso, nato soltanto nel 2009) sia campionato + coppa nazionale + Champions. Tutto qua. E alla fine ci stà, perchè vincere questi tre trofei è sinonimo di continuità durante una stagione, mentre Champions+Supercoppa Europea+Intercontinentale sono trofei legati l'uno all'altro, e di tre, due sono composti da una sola partita.
Comunque è un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova.
Quel Milan è una squadra che ha cambiato la storia del calcio e che all'estero è ammirata e presa come esempio da tutti gli appassionati. 
Quell'inter è una squadra fortissima, che fece un'impresa straordinaria, ma che fondamentalmente verrà ricordata, soprattutto all'estero, come una squadra dal gioco antiquato e beneficiaria di una serie di incredibile di episodi fortunati.
Da noi l'impresa è amplificata dal fatto che i nerazzurri in Europa non vincessero da 40 e passa anni e dal fatto che il loro successo sia arrivato in un contesto di aridità generale per il calcio italiano.
Un discorso simile lo fece anche un certo Xavi...


----------



## alessandro77 (29 Dicembre 2015)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> di cosa devono parlare? 38 partite di campionato contro un paio di trofei per intrattenere il pubblico l'estate? Le partite secche non mi sembrano sto vanto per quanto sia importante vincerli (vero Costacurta?)
> Il triplete dell'Inter vale di più ma i due organici e quello che significano per la storia di questo sport, non sono minimamente comparabili.



quoto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quel triplete dell'89/90 non ha senso, non esiste proprio..
> 
> Il triplete è da sempre la vittoria *nella sessa stagione calcistica* (che va di solito da Agosto a Giugno dell'anno dopo) delle tre massime manifestazioni di durata a cui un club può partecipare (ecco perché ad esempio una vittoria di campionato+coppa italia+europa League non sarebbe un vero triplete)...
> 
> ...


.


----------



## carlosbacca (30 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quel triplete dell'89/90 non ha senso, non esiste proprio..
> 
> Il triplete è da sempre la vittoria *nella sessa stagione calcistica* (che va di solito da Agosto a Giugno dell'anno dopo) delle tre massime manifestazioni di durata a cui un club può partecipare (ecco perché ad esempio una vittoria di campionato+coppa italia+europa League non sarebbe un vero triplete)...
> 
> ...



INFATTI io intendo nella STESSA STAGIONE perchè noi abbiamo vinto quei tre trofei nella stagione calcistica 89/90!!! (da agosto a giugno) 
infatti abbiamo vinto la coppa campioni sia nell'88/89 sia nell'89/90 e la supercoppa europea e la coppa intercontinentali sono state vinte nella stagione 89/90 come conseguenza della coppa campioni 88/89 quindi 
nella STAGIONE CALCISTICA 89/90 abbiamo vinto i 3 TROFEI

Stagione calcistica 1989/1990
da AGOSTO 1989 a GIUGNO 1990

Supercoppa Europea
23 NOVEMBRE 1989 andata Barcellona-Milan 1-1
7 DICEMBRE 1989 ritorno Milan-Barcellona 1-0 

Coppa intercontinentale
17 DICEMBRE 1989 Milan-Nacional Medellin 1-0

Coppa Campioni
23 MAGGIO 1990 Milan-Benfica 1-0


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (30 Dicembre 2015)

carlosbacca ha scritto:


> INFATTI io intendo nella STESSA STAGIONE perchè noi abbiamo vinto quei tre trofei nella stagione calcistica 89/90!!! (da agosto a giugno)
> infatti abbiamo vinto la coppa campioni sia nell'88/89 sia nell'89/90 e la supercoppa europea e la coppa intercontinentali sono state vinte nella stagione 89/90 come conseguenza della coppa campioni 88/89 quindi
> nella STAGIONE CALCISTICA 89/90 abbiamo vinto i 3 TROFEI
> 
> ...



Si ma fanno riferimento a trofei vinti l'anno prima. Poi si posticipano per ragioni di calendario e per rendere un po' più interessante l'inizio del nuovo anno calcistico che non ha niente da offrire se non i gironi. 
Stesso discorso per il Pallone d'oro dove tra votazioni e speculazioni si finisce sempre all'inizio dell'anno successivo quando in realtà viene assegnato sulla base delle prestazioni fatte fino a luglio dell'anno precedente, tenendo in considerazione anche l'inizio di stagione di 2 anni prima.
E' un po' come all'università: le lezioni iniziano a settembre metti del 2014 ma si va fuoricorso solo a Marzo del 2016.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2015)

carlosbacca ha scritto:


> INFATTI io intendo nella STESSA STAGIONE perchè noi abbiamo vinto quei tre trofei nella stagione calcistica 89/90!!! (da agosto a giugno)
> infatti abbiamo vinto la coppa campioni sia nell'88/89 sia nell'89/90 e la supercoppa europea e la coppa intercontinentali sono state vinte nella stagione 89/90 come conseguenza della coppa campioni 88/89 quindi
> nella STAGIONE CALCISTICA 89/90 abbiamo vinto i 3 TROFEI
> 
> ...



Ma secondo te davvero la supercoppa europea è più importante del campionato? Passi la coppa nazionale (anche se all'estro è molto più considerata), ma il campionato per me viene solo dopo la Champions come importanza e senza dubbio è la manifestazione che premia di più il rendimento (quindi la forza e la costanza) di una squadra..Un campionato non lo vinci mai per fortuna mentre la Champions a volte si (vedi il Real nel 2014, il Chelsea nel 2012 o l'Inter 2010 o il Liverpool 2005, lo UTD nel '99)..

Poi è chiaro che la Champions è il top, perché comunque alla fine ti misuri con i migliori del mondo, però ad esempio guarda la Juve l'anno scorso, fino alla semifinale ha avuto un cammino più facile che mai e non aveva certo impressionato..

In campionato raramente vinci se non sei superiore alle altre avversarie, e fino a 10 anni fa il campionato italiano era di un livello forse addirittura maggiore della Champions


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2015)

carlosbacca ha scritto:


> seguendo varie emittenti televisive locali si sente spesso discutere gli opinionisti sui triplete e TUTTI mettono a confronto il triplete dell'inter di mourinho 09/10 coppa italia, camp. e CL con il triplete del milan di capello 93/94 supercoppa ita, CL e camp.
> 
> premettendo che giustamente il triplete va inteso nell'anno calcistico (ovvero ad esempio 2009/2010 o 1993/1994 e non nell'anno solare tipo 2008 oppure 2011 etc... il vero triplete che andrebbe paragonato è il seguente ovvero quello della stagione calcistica 1989/1990 del Milan con il triplete dell'inter 2009/2010 ed è quello che ho spiegato agli amici interisti e loro hanno capito dandomi ragione ma mai e dico MAI ho sentito parlare e confrontare questi 2 tripleti in TV....PERCHè secondo voi???
> il confronto su quale sia il più PRESTIGIOSO a detta anche degli interisti è eloquente
> ...



Contano i titoli sul piatto della bilancia, e quelli dell'Inter valgono di più. Detto questo, ritengo quel Milan molto più competitivo dell'Inter del triplete. Perse lo scudetto per palese crollo psicofisico nel finale di stagione dopo una rimonta forsennata dopo il blackout di inizio stagione, tipo Juve di quest'anno, e per monetine volanti sulla testa di Alemao. Lo Bello completò il quadro in quel tragicomico pomeriggio di Verona. Ma perse da un Napoli di grande livello guidato da un Maradona ripulito in tempo per il Mondiale italiano, e la Coppa Italia dalla Juve di Zoff, Schillaci e Rui Barros, che fu la migliore del periodo post-Trapattoni e pre-Lippi. Onore al merito.


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Dicembre 2015)

secondo me è un discorso che non esiste, un trofeo vinto vale sempre uno punto e basta, se poi vuoi chiamarlo triplete, tripletta, tris o threesome cambia poco.


----------

